# besuchen vs. besichtigen



## fangataufa

Hola, tengo una pequeña duda. 

Cuál es la diferencia entre besuchen y besichtigen. Sé que ambos significa visitar. Pero sé que hay una diferencia, lo he buscado en dicionario via app, y nada pone lo mismo en ambos casos. Pero sé que hay uno que es visitar un museo, una atracción turística, a visistar a un familiar, una ciudad...


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Para gente, amigos, la familia y tal, sólo se usa el verbo "besuchen". Si vas a mirar una casa (para comprarla o alquilarla), siempre es "besichtigen". Para un museo, una atracción turística, lo normal es "besichtigen", per a veces la gente tambien usa "besuchen", por ejemplo "eine Ausstellung besuchen" (ver una exposición).

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## anahiseri

totalmente de acuerdo con la explicación se Susana.


----------



## fangataufa

Ya mas o menos me he aclarado. Aparte le he preguntado a una chica alemana, y bueno me ha comentado esto ... que besichtigen, tiene en su interior ...sich... que proviene del verbo aleman sehen, que significa ver. Me dice, que cuando se use ese verbo, es ir a algún sitio, o visitar un sitio, con la intención de ver algo; contemplar algo, un monumento, un edificio, una ciudad... en cambio besuchen, también es visitar, pero no con intención de ver o contemplar algo. Por ejemplo, visitar a la familia, a algún amigo...o también, se usa, para visitar un edificio, o una atracción, pero no con intención de observarla, verla detalladamente,... 

Eso me lo ha comentado esta chica.


----------



## kunvla

Nan kann z. B. 'ein Museum besuchen, um eine (bestimmte) Ausstellung zu besichtigen.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

fangataufa said:


> Ya mas o menos me he aclarado. Aparte le he preguntado a una chica alemana, y bueno me ha comentado esto ... que besichtigen, tiene en su interior ...sich... que proviene del verbo aleman sehen, que significa ver. Me dice, que cuando se use ese verbo, es ir a algún sitio, o visitar un sitio, con la intención de ver algo; contemplar algo, un monumento, un edificio, una ciudad... en cambio besuchen, también es visitar, pero no con intención de ver o contemplar algo. Por ejemplo, visitar a la familia, a algún amigo...o también, se usa, para visitar un edificio, o una atracción, pero no con intención de observarla, verla detalladamente,...
> 
> Eso me lo ha comentado esta chica.



Es exactamente lo que te iba a comentar yo. Fíate de esa chica ... Un pequeño comentario: lo que tiene en su interior es "sicht", que como sustantivo "die Sicht" significa eso: la vista.
Saludos.


----------

